# Despues de instalar gentoo con el minimal no hay internet

## Mosanrapht

Hola  :Very Happy: , y gracias de antemano a tod@s por su ayuda ^^.

mi problema es el siguiente, estoy usando un router que me da internet y red por dhcp.... instale todo el gentoo usando el minimal, mi pc es una i686 (vieja =P pero hace el trabajo).  Mientras estaba en el proceso de instalacion todo fue de maravilla y no tuve problemas o ciento que no muchos al instalar mi nuevo gentoo 2007.0 y bueno de paso si me pueden ayudar con otras duda que tengo D= ya que soy nuevo en linux y quiero empezar por lo mejor gentoo... se que muchos dicen que ubuntu pero yo quiero empezar con la mejor  :Very Happy:  como dicen "calidad no cantidad" =P bueno almenos eso creo yo, jajajaja.

mis problemas son los siguiente..... tengo la duda, cuando me bajo el kernel (gentoo-sources) y me voy a la carpeta de /usr/src/linux

me sale la otra carpeta que se llama como el kernel que e bajado.... y hay no se que carpeta es en la que tengo que hacer el make && make modules_install. por que salen 2 carpetas la de linux y tambien la de linux-gentoo(version)......... siempre lo ahog en la carpeta de linux. pero no se si eso lo este haciendo bien.

otra cosa es que nose que ponerle al make.conf mi maquina es una i686 athlon xp y tengo una nvidia de targeta de video, el sonido que tengo es la targeta integrada ac97. y tampoco no le pongo nada al USE... eso es malo??

pero bueno dejo siempre como esta el make.conf y me sigo con la instalacion. me e bajado con el emerge el supuesto paquete para ser dhcp client. y configure mi /etc/conf.d/net asi

config_eth0("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

si tengo red y todo, por que puedo hacer ping a mis otras maquinas pero no tngo inter :S y por lo mismo no puedo usar el emerge y bajarme el gentoolkit kde y bla bla bla... el chiste es que no puedo bajar nada D= y nomas no tengo inter...... y si me pudieran dar una ayudadita a como dejar mi gentoo mas funcionla y mejor configurado  :Very Happy:  que mejor

aaa cierto para compilar el kernel use el genkernel y lo corri en la carpeta de /usr/src/linux/ D= porfis una ayudadita ^^ de antemano muchas gracias  :Very Happy: 

porfavor no me digan, usa ubuntu, o vete con windows, o comentarios tontos o ofencibos, nadie nace sabiendo T_T. y solo quisiera su ayuda  :Very Happy:  gracias

----------

## achaw

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlace_simbolico

http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE

En cuanto a la red, no puedo ayudar mucho.

Saludos y bienvenido.

----------

## jbcjorge

No estoy 200% seguro... pero el problema quizá es que no has establecido puerta de enlace predeterminada... De forma sencilla, hay dos maneras de solucionarlo... establece la dirección de la puerta de enlace predeterminado... o borra el contenido de tu /etc/conf.d/net... sí... los initscripts de gentoo son los suficientemente "inteligentes" para detectar que no hay ninguna configuración estática establecida y lo configuran todo dinámico... Además, esto te ayudará después si quieres ocupar herramientas como NetworkManager...

Saludos y nunca te desesperes con Gentoo... suerte!!!!

----------

## abecedarix

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_XP.2FGeode_NX_.28AMD.29

Respecto a lo de nvidia, añade "nv" o "nvidia" a las USE [edito: a las VIDEO_CARDS], dependiendo de si quieres usar el driver libre (con esa USE creo que xorg lo depende por defecto) o el privativo (emerge -av nvidia-drivers). La ac97 hay que habilitarla en el kernel (no conozco genkernel, a lo mejor te lo ha habilitado ya), y creo que puedes poner en el make.conf ALSA_CARDS="ac97"

De lo de la red, parece que ya has instalado dhcpcd, en caso contrario supongo que tendrás que instalarlo (emerge dhcpcd). También añade en caso de que no lo hubieras hecho /etc/init.d/net.eth0 o la que sea (si no existe ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo  /etc/init.d/net.eth0) al runlevel default (o boot si quieres) con rc-update add net.eth0 default y haz /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start por si te da errores. Son algunas ideas que se me ocurren donde puede estar el problema

Por otra parte, tienes bastante valor para empezar con Gentoo, aunque te aprovechará bastante (ánimo y suerte en tus andanzas gentoonianas). Por fortuna, Gentoo tiene una de las mejores (si no la mejor, probablemente) documentaciones, así como una gran comunidad.Last edited by abecedarix on Thu Mar 06, 2008 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *Mosanrapht wrote:*   

> Hola , y gracias de antemano a tod@s por su ayuda ^^.

 

Bienvenid@.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mi problema es el siguiente, estoy usando un router que me da internet y red por dhcp.... instale todo el gentoo usando el minimal, mi pc es una i686 (vieja =P pero hace el trabajo).  Mientras estaba en el proceso de instalacion todo fue de maravilla y no tuve problemas o ciento que no muchos al instalar mi nuevo gentoo 2007.0 y bueno de paso si me pueden ayudar con otras duda que tengo D= ya que soy nuevo en linux y quiero empezar por lo mejor gentoo... se que muchos dicen que ubuntu pero yo quiero empezar con la mejor  como dicen "calidad no cantidad" =P bueno almenos eso creo yo, jajajaja.

 

Bueno, distros de calidad hay bastantes. El concepto de calidad varía según la persona y el propósito. En cualquier caso, yo encuentro ubuntu bastante más difícil de manejar que Gentoo  :Razz:  Será mi mente perversa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mis problemas son los siguiente..... tengo la duda, cuando me bajo el kernel (gentoo-sources) y me voy a la carpeta de /usr/src/linux
> 
> me sale la otra carpeta que se llama como el kernel que e bajado.... y hay no se que carpeta es en la que tengo que hacer el make && make modules_install. por que salen 2 carpetas la de linux y tambien la de linux-gentoo(version)......... siempre lo ahog en la carpeta de linux. pero no se si eso lo este haciendo bien.
> ...

 

Al entrar en /usr/src/, si haces un ls -l deberías ver algo como esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -l
> 
> total 45776
> ...

 

Puede haber más dirs, y las versiones serán distintas. Pero deberá haber al menos un dir numerado, y un enlace simbólico (symlink) apuntando a uno de estos dirs. Dicho link se usa para apuntar al kernel que se considera activo, y muchos paquetes (mayormente drivers) que necesitan fuentes del kernel para compilar, lo usan para saber sobre qué kernel han de compilarse. Es aconsejable por tanto que dicho symlink siempre apunte al dir del kernel que vamos a estar usando.

Dicho enlace se puede ajustar de dos formas: con eselect o a mano con ln. 

```

# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24 *

# eselect kernel set 1

```

list lista los kernels disponibles, set <número> modifica el link para apuntar al kernel escogido.

A mano se puede hacer con un simple "ln -nsf <dir-version> linux" en el dir /usr/src.

Una vez que esto está bien ajustado, simplemente cambiamos a linux con cd, y ahí es donde ejecutamos make menuconfig, make, make install modules_install y todo eso. Si sigues el handbook al pie de la letra no deberías tener problemas. Si los tienes, pregunta de nuevo, pero intenta referirte a una de las secciones del handbook para que podamos ayudarte mejor.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> otra cosa es que nose que ponerle al make.conf mi maquina es una i686 athlon xp y tengo una nvidia de targeta de video, el sonido que tengo es la targeta integrada ac97. y tampoco no le pongo nada al USE... eso es malo??
> 
> 

 

Si te refieres a CFLAGS, algo como CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe" será lo óptimo (y lo seguro) para tu cpu. Las USE flags, por contra, no son algo que se pueda manejar ni explicar en dos días. Simplemente usa las predeterminadas, y poco a poco irás entendiendo como funcionan y las irás adaptando a tu sistema. Son algo bastante personal y cada uno tiene las suyas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pero bueno dejo siempre como esta el make.conf y me sigo con la instalacion. me e bajado con el emerge el supuesto paquete para ser dhcp client. y configure mi /etc/conf.d/net asi
> 
> config_eth0("dhcp")
> ...

 

Como te conectas a internet? A través de un router al que van todos los equipos? A través de otro equipo? Intenta describir tu red un poco, la topología de la red influye enormemente en lo que tendrás que hacer para poder conectarte.

 *Quote:*   

> aaa cierto para compilar el kernel use el genkernel y lo corri en la carpeta de /usr/src/linux/ D= porfis una ayudadita ^^ de antemano muchas gracias 
> 
> 

 

No se nada sobre genkernel. Compilo y configuro mis kernels a mano desde hace siglos, así que no puedo ayudar con eso. Pero ya llegará alguien que si sepa.

porfavor no me digan, usa ubuntu, o vete con windows, o comentarios tontos o ofencibos, nadie nace sabiendo T_T. y solo quisiera su ayuda  :Very Happy:  gracias[/quote]

----------

## i92guboj

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_XP.2FGeode_NX_.28AMD.29
> 
> Respecto a lo de nvidia, añade "nv" o "nvidia" a las USE, dependiendo de si quieres usar el driver libre (con esa USE creo que xorg lo depende por defecto) o el privativo (emerge -av nvidia-drivers).

 

En realidad, y aunque de fondo sea un use flag, esta configuración se coloca en la variable VIDEO_CARDS. Simplemente añade a tu make.conf algo como esto:

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa nv"

```

No tiene por qué ser una sola (de hecho, es bueno tener alternativas, por si algo falla en un momento dado). Para una nvidia yo uso esa línea.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  La ac97 hay que habilitarla en el kernel (no conozco genkernel, a lo mejor te lo ha habilitado ya), y creo que puedes poner en el make.conf ALSA_CARDS="ac97"
> 
> 

 

Ac97 es solo un standard, no una tarjeta real. Es como tener un modem v92 compatible hayes o un sintetizador midi. No son dispositivos específicos, sino estándares. Por tanto, lo primero que necesitas es saber el chip real de sonido que estás usando, para eso te puede servir lspci, si no entiendes su salida, pégala aquí. Si el comando lspci no funciona, emerge pciutils.

 *Quote:*   

> De lo de la red, parece que ya has instalado dhcpcd, en caso contrario supongo que tendrás que instalarlo (emerge dhcpcd). También añade en caso de que no lo hubieras hecho /etc/init.d/net.eth0 o la que sea (si no existe ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo  /etc/init.d/net.eth0) al runlevel default (o boot si quieres) con rc-update add net.eth0 default y haz /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start por si te da errores. Son algunas ideas que se me ocurren donde puede estar el problema

 

No va por ahí la cosa. La red anda, es internet lo que no anda. Así que el problema, o bien es de enrutamiento (puede que necesite nat según la configuración de la red) o bien es de resolucion de dns.

----------

## abecedarix

 *Quote:*   

>  En realidad, y aunque de fondo sea un use flag, esta configuración se coloca en la variable VIDEO_CARDS.

 

Es verdad, se me había pasado (de hecho yo también tengo ambos drivers, nvidia y nv). Menos mal que hay alguien para corregir mis errores. De lo de ac97, sólo me suena por haberlo visto en howtos y en el kernel, de ahí que no supiera muy bien si era una serie de chips similares o lo que en realidad es. De lo de la red, pues también es verdad que si puede hacer ping la interfaz está levantada y funcionando, no había caído   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *abecedarix wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_XP.2FGeode_NX_.28AMD.29
> 
> Respecto a lo de nvidia, añade "nv" o "nvidia" a las USE [edito: a las VIDEO_CARDS], dependiendo de si quieres usar el driver libre (con esa USE creo que xorg lo depende por defecto) o el privativo (emerge -av nvidia-drivers).

 

Cual es la diferencia entre usar VIDEO_CARDS="vidia"en make.conf o hacer emerge nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *abecedarix wrote:*   http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_XP.2FGeode_NX_.28AMD.29
> 
> Respecto a lo de nvidia, añade "nv" o "nvidia" a las USE [edito: a las VIDEO_CARDS], dependiendo de si quieres usar el driver libre (con esa USE creo que xorg lo depende por defecto) o el privativo (emerge -av nvidia-drivers). 
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre usar VIDEO_CARDS="vidia"en make.conf o hacer emerge nvidia-drivers ?

 

No creo que haya diferencia alguna en este caso.

----------

## ekz

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cual es la diferencia entre usar VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"en make.conf o hacer emerge nvidia-drivers ?

 

Que agregar VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" en el make.conf, causa que el paquete nvidia-drivers sea dependencia de xorg

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ equery depends nvidia-drivers

[ Searching for packages depending on nvidia-drivers... ]

media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 (xorg & video_cards_nvidia? x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers)

x11-misc/googleearth-4.2.205.5730 (amd64? x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers)

```

Saludos

----------

